
Ask HN: NameCheap – Site down. Their mistake. What's a fair compensation? - Lucadg
Today I was alerted that my site was showing &quot;Whois verification pending&quot; and that it was down.
I contacted them and they said &quot;The contact details are verified. The nameservers were not reverted back to old ones due to a glitch, we are sorry about that.&quot;<p>I asked and they confirmed it was their fault.
They fixed it and wrote &quot; It may take 24-48 hours for the DNS changes to be accepted globally. Please give it some time to propagate.&quot;<p>The site sells some products and I may miss a few hundreds of Euros in that time, plus possible damage for being down, plus I may have discovered this much later.<p>So I asked if they have a compensation:<p>- first answer: no compensation.<p>I said &quot;does not seems fair, I&#x27;ll complain officially and write in twitter&quot;.<p>- second answer: ok, 5 U$ worth of services (PremiumDNS protection against DNS-Based DDOS attack).<p>I complained<p>- third answer: &quot;register 5 separate non-premium domain names for 1-year of the following extensions: .pw .host .xyz .icu&quot; which I don&#x27;t need.<p>I was wondering if there&#x27;s some established practice to define compensation and how much a fair compensation is.
Thank you!<p>[Edit: formatting and I added the 24&#x2F;48 hours propagation time. It&#x27;s still down]
======
karmakaze
Sorry your site is down. I also use Namecheap but switch to CloudFlare dns
immediately. Fair isn't a useful word in my vocabulary. Get whatever
compensation is in your agreement or whatever you can.

~~~
deaps
I didn't use namecheap - but I also switched my dns to a highly available
service immediately.

I do like the take in the comment - read the agreement that you signed and
seek whatever compensation you're entitled. They probably don't care about
fair - nor should they, unfortunately. They are required to do whatever they
agreed to, which may ultimately be nothing at all.

I hope they go the extra mile for you and make you happy, however.

------
Something1234
I hate namecheap. I suck it up and pay for Google domains as registrar and
dns. Lightning fast and like 45 minutes for propagation.

